# Wrap & Vane Combos 2020



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Let’s post up the pics since the old threads have lost a lot of pics due to Photobucket!!!


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Onestringer 4.5” Flo Green Wraps 
Hot Pink AAE Max Stealth 2.6”


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

I’m in....


----------



## Ectotherm (Jan 30, 2020)

I am pretty much brand new to modern archery. All of my experience is from primitive archery. Is the wrap for looks? or does it improve function or performance?


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice zara!

Echo, for me, it’s about seeing/finding an arrow. Some will say it’s easier to fletch on or adhere to. Others believe they’re easier to refletch. Others just use it as a means of art or expression. 

I play with different combos depending on the time of year. My kids had an influence on my most recent combo; see the “Watermelon” above. They’d actually be really good for fall hunting in the Midwest/West. In the Upper Great Lakes, our fall leaf colors range from red/yellow/orange. There’s not much for green or pink 8 months of the year. Same goes for hunting the plains, although I think an orange wrap would be beneficial.


----------



## Ectotherm (Jan 30, 2020)

That all makes pretty good sense, thanks for the info. Up here in washington we have green all year long we get some good foliage depending on where your at but not consistently. blaze orange should give the best chance for recovery up here


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Brixxon Skylon 700. 6,17gpi. 1,5" Mini blazers and 1.5" X-Vanes. Avalon G-nocks. 120grain tip. 28" shaft. 

Yellow and satin blue vanes, neon red wrap that looks pink on photo.


----------



## BOWLIFEHUNTER (Apr 2, 2017)

those are sweet!


----------



## Triax Mike (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't have any photos, but I'm using the Bohning reflective wraps with AAE Max Stealth Vanes. I have no complaints.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Some future color and wrap combos i was trying to puzzle together. 

I'm sure i can come up with better looking combos. Feels a bit bland.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Was having a faff getting the Easton Titeflight 175 and Vanetec superspine 175 parabolic without primer-pen  
Found a shop that had a pen and it saved the day. A bit to much glue running out of the bottle this time around.


----------



## misser (Aug 4, 2020)

i have used wraps and hey i like them .kinda wondering why the heat shrink tubes have not cought on like the wrap-on type .


----------



## macaduna (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had good luck so far with the heat shrink tubes (NAP) but I am looking to do my own. Came here for ideas on color combos. How do you guys decide on colors? and do you try to match the color scheme that's already printed on the arrow?


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

I decided to go a little patriotic this year. I just need my red nockturnsl to show up at my door to put the finishing touches on.


----------



## jdlugolinski (Aug 8, 2020)

Bgbuck1534 said:


> View attachment 7261216
> 
> I decided to go a little patriotic this year. I just need my red nockturnsl to show up at my door to put the finishing touches on.


These look awesome.


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Desert Bunnys (those that know know ) 😎


----------



## macaduna (Oct 31, 2014)

Bgbuck1534 said:


> View attachment 7261216
> 
> I decided to go a little patriotic this year. I just need my red nockturnsl to show up at my door to put the finishing touches on.


Awesome! What vanes are those?


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Victory VAP TKO and Onestringer wraps with 3" Silent Knights.


----------



## donde8821 (Jan 6, 2013)

Flo yellow wraps with orange “sunset gold” max 23s. Kind of wished I did a white wrap though.


----------



## Jmriness (Apr 9, 2014)

4"one stringer wraps with a 4 fletch fusion x-ii 2.1" vanes, all on GT kinetic pierces. Im really loving how clean these came out.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

